# Printing Issue - Urgent Help Needed



## rajatgrover (Aug 20, 2016)

Hope all guys are doing well, Recently I have started mine T-Shirts selling business & I'm doing pretty well in sales but problem comes with printing 

I bought heat press machine and thought via sublimation papers..I can print on tshirts easily...but White color is not possible via sublimation papers


My major requirement is printing white color text on Black color Tshirts


Solution I have found till now


1. Buy a Clotter & Vinyl Paper and via heatpress machine..print on tshirts but via Vinyl Paper printing is costly..I think it would be $2 per Tshirt and mine profit margin is not that much on Tshirts 

Any Solution for this , If yes, than which does vinyl paper has any qualities or any brand ? as in my country (India) sticker printers also use the vinyl paper...so can I use the same or for printing on garments vinyl paper is different ? 



2. Screen Printing...Frames are the problem..I have heard that making frame is the toughest job rest other is easy..once frame is ready just add ink on it and via heat press machine I can cure the design 

and I had also heard..with vinyl paper sheet only..it becomes easy to make screen printing frame & quiet cheaper to print ? 

Please do guide me 



( Sorry for bad english, I'm not a nativa english person)


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Hi Rajat,
Yolo do a weedless white print for dark's, it's called Koncert-Tee, (yes with a K)
other than that you will need 'heat transfer vinyl' and a cutter.
Just for t-shirts a small cutter like a Cameo Silhouette will be okay. 

Good luck with your venture.


----------



## rajatgrover (Aug 20, 2016)

Dekzion said:


> Hi Rajat,
> Yolo do a weedless white print for dark's, it's called Koncert-Tee, (yes with a K)
> other than that you will need 'heat transfer vinyl' and a cutter.
> Just for t-shirts a small cutter like a Cameo Silhouette will be okay.
> ...


Can you please confirm me average printing cost with het transfer vinyl paper ? and does Vinyl paper can also be used for screen printing ? as I checked some videos on youtube and honestly I found really hard making screen printing frame as we need to add some chemicals , put screen behind sunlight etc etc


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Rajat, Slow down.
there is;
Dye Sublimation printing which needs a dye sub printer and dye sub paper and white polyester material to print on,
there is;
heat transfer vinyl, which is just that , vinyl, no paper used but needs a cutter to cut out your design before heat bonding it to the garment.
There is;
screen printing which is very basically applying thick ink through a screen onto a garment.
There is;
inkjet or laser printable material which is like a thin vinyl and you have to cut it out before applying,
There is;
two part papers where you initially use a second paper to adhere white to the back of your printed image before applying to the garment
no-one can tell you the cost of materials in your part of the world you will have to pursue that yourself.


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

rajatgrover said:


> Hope all guys are doing well, Recently I have started mine T-Shirts selling business & I'm doing pretty well in sales but problem comes with printing
> 
> I bought heat press machine and thought via sublimation papers..I can print on tshirts easily...but White color is not possible via sublimation papers:the color white comes from the shirt.there is no white ink for sublimation
> 
> ...


 I will quote your questions. To the best of my knowledge


----------



## rajatgrover (Aug 20, 2016)

Hey Bro, Thanks for suggestion..I really appreciate that...

here are some quick questions

1. Screen Printing Frames, What equipement do I need ?

eg. Screen Printing Frame, Mesh ( paper which is attached to the screen ) 

Does anything else I required ?

I really want to start with screen printing..having $1000 budget. so far I had figured out 


1. in Screen Printing

Requirements - Tshirt Holder + Frame Holder + Heat Press Machine + halogen Light + Frames + White Ink 

Steps - Just add frame on Tshirt > Add Ink > Use halogen Light for 10 seconds - 30 seconds > Heat Press for 30 seconds

Now major question arrives here - 

1. Do I need to do any other step ? 
2. How to make a frame or get design printed on mesh sheet ? ? I can get design printed on butter paper..but I don't know further steps to make a frame ready.
3. Do I need any chemcial to remove the design or ink or it can be done from petrol ?
4. Does Glacier White Ink from QCM would be good to start ?




So finally I have decided to buy all equpments tomorrow as I'm already getting loss on daily basis due to printing 


Please do suggest me sir


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Take a real screen printing course to help you do a good job.


----------

